# Morning Toe Nibbles



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

So my new cat Nikki sleeps through the night great but gets really rambunctious around 10AM and starts to attack, nibble my toes which hang over the bed (i'm a tall dude lol). She doesnt draw blood and I'm pretty sure she understands that that thing moving under the covers is daddy and not some cat-eating pillow monster.

Shes only 9 months old and she is fed around this time of day.

Is this typical? Is she just wanting to get my lazy butt out of bed to play? Will this continue into adulthood? Should I take steps to address this now rather than later?

Any advice is appreciated!

(pictures forthcoming, typing this at work)


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Jason!

This is pretty typical of normal kitten behavior. You say she's fed around this time of day, she is probably just trying to remind you . Forcefully lol

She may calm down as she gets older, but she will likely always get you up to be fed if you've slept past the time she thinks you should be feeding her.

My cats are 7 & 5 and they still wake me or my husband (usually husband) when they are hungry. Logan, one of my 7 year olds, will sit on Shaun's chest and lick his goatee and try pulling on it. I've been told its not a pleasant experience lol

Anyways, you might want to take steps to save your toes, but she will just find other ways to get your attention 

Good luck and enjoy your new kitty!!
Rachel


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Better then the way Samantha used to wake me up a 1/2 hour before the alarm, she'd take a big stinky in her litter box in the bathroom next to my bedroom and leave it uncovered, the foul stench would waft into the bedroom and all thoughts of slumber would leave me.
The rest of the time she'd bury her poop.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

My cat does it to my son he jumps on his toes or feet. With me he never does it, but he licks and chews on my hair, in my case he wants to play because his bowl is always full. He usually brings his toy too and touch my face with his paw until i wake up. It's always early in the am.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

For 2 mornings in a row, my 7 month old swatted my husband's head with both paws until my husband gave in and got up. With me, he likes gnawing on my forehead or chewing my hair to get my attention that it's time to be fed!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

10:00 a.m.? Wow, by 10:00 a.m. I've already been up 5 hours and thinking about what I'm going to have for dinner.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Consider yourself lucky! 10am?! I'd be a happy kitty owner if I was able to EVER sleep til 10! Mine comes and either kneads on my head and purrs on my forehead, or kneads on my stomach or back or anywhere else he can find.. Or, he jumps onto my blinds and jumps on my lamp and claws the bottom of my boxspring under the bed until I get up to play with him... At 4-5AM! Never fails!

Apollo hasn't grown out of this yet, and I've accepted the fact that he won't lol. If it bothers you too much, just try keeping her locked out of your room maybe.. But really, this is nothing compared to what she could be doing haha.


----------

